# bathroom ceiling is bubbling???



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Frank,


> *a fan will not move moisture* also if the ceiling got wet from above how is the dead space *above the ceiling going to dry out? there is no air movement*


Scratching my head with that.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Boman,
As for the fan it's rated by cfm which is air movement. moisture has to evaperate so the fan will help but it really is moving the air. but is the paint still peeling on you, it's been awhile since you posted this, I was going to say, you may try this, before you paint again try wiping it down with vinegar, I was talking with a fellow plasterer and he told me to try this. Hope it helps you out.

www.frankawitz.net


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

The bottom line is if they dont want to put a fan in, then they are not going to be able to take a 30 min shower as u said. Who in there right mind takes a 30 min shower anyways.

Does anyone know if they make a dehumidifier that would go on the ceiling like a fan. They may have something like this seeing as they have ventless fireplaces and the fan on microwaves has something in it to remove smoke from the air without a vent.


----------

